# Lunch Time



## anand (Oct 15, 2012)

Gir National Park, India. The only place in the world for Asiatic Lions in wilderness. With about 400+ lions. 

There was a pride of 15-18.....all gender and all ages......................feeding on a day old kill of a Gaur belonging to the tribals in the vicinity of the reserve . Crows were haunting the place for their turn. Lighting was very tricky with light and shadows under trees. Squatted in the jeep with knees for support. 

Canon 7 D in RAW
*Tv 1/80*
Av	5.6
ISO Speed	640
Lens	EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Focal Length	400.0mm


----------



## Menace (Oct 15, 2012)

Impressive shot considering the light conditions - well one


----------

